# Gusto mo ba siyang ligawan?



## XCtm

How can you say that in English?

Thanks


----------



## 9eisha

do you want to court her? or 
do you want to pursue her?


----------



## DotterKat

Just a little correction on the original text:

*Gusto mo ba siyang ligawan?*

(I agree with the translation given: "Do you want to *court* / *pursue* / *woo* her?", with the caveat that "siya" is a gender neutral pronoun in Tagalog. We are assuming that a female is going to be courted, pursued or wooed.)


----------



## XCtm

Oh, thanks! ^^


----------

